# Lost my sweet 12.5 year old yesterday



## lespreludes (Mar 8, 2019)

Yesterday, my sweet, devoted and protective Argon had to be put down. He has been with us since he was a puppy, and belonged to my late husband, which makes his death ever so difficult. He had a large benign lump removed a couple of years ago, but other than being overweight , he was alright. The vet thought he might have nasal cancer and put him on prednisone, which made him feel great, but caused him to gain weight. He had respiratory issues, and the last 4 weeks, he was having difficulty walking, and did not show his same zest for life. For the last two days, he could not get up or walk, and was growling when I touched him. Now I feel so very sad without him, keep looking for him to be sitting at the door, or waiting for his snack. I know the sadness will take awhile to go away, I just feel so empty without him.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry for your loss. It’s so hard to see our beloved dogs decline right before our eyes. It must bring up a whole range of feelings and grief him being your late husbands dog. Hopefully in time the wonderful memories of sweet Argon along with your late husband will bring you some comfort. May sweet Argon Rest In Peace.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Argon. We understand the pain and sadness you are feeling. They leave a big hole in our heart and a very empty house. I wish you comfort and peace.


----------



## lespreludes (Mar 8, 2019)

Lynn, what a beautiful message to send. Thank you for your kindness and support.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss of argon... sounds like he was a great dog.. remember all those wonderful times you had w him... when you feel up to it, post some pics of your guy, and some wonderful stories of him....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Argon, give yourself the time you need to grieve and for heart to heal. It's a long slow journey, be kind to yourself. 

I believe that one day we will be with our loved ones and our dogs again, I hope you can find some comfort in knowing your husband and Argon are together again. 

Godspeed Argon


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Argon. He lived a long wonderful life with you. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pup as we lost our Callie in July. She had just turned 8. This was very heartbreaking and I wasn't convinced that I could get through it. But time has helped heal the pain and the support I have received from this forum has been a blessing. May Argon's sweet soul rest in peace with your late husband. Wishing you peace and healing.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Argon. We lost our girl close to 2 years ago at the age of 12 and a half as well. It is such a hard time and I am glad you found us here on the forum as a support. I would also love to see some pics of your boy when you feel up to it.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## amyb (Feb 22, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet boy. I lost my sweet boy Buddy two weeks ago today. I can tell you that I feel a little better than when I did so close in time like you, but it is a struggle. I feel your pain. I just went to a new therapist tonight and spent the hour crying. The loss, the empty feeling, we all understand. And I'm sure it brings up the pain of losing your husband, I am so sorry. I cannot possibly imagine. You'll be in my thoughts in prayers. This forum, though I am new, has already helped me tremendously, just knowing it is not just me who feels this way is comforting. Like you, I will miss my boy every day for as long as I am here, nothing can replace their love, but I'm hoping over time we will get through.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. Know your pain all to well. We lost our 11 year old Great Pyrenees, Sir Moose on Dec. 5 and even tho we did adopt a senior Great Pyrenees 3 weeks ago and love Princess Jewel so much, we still miss our Sir Moose so much.


It was the loss of my golden Boy Hunter that lead me to this forum when it first opened back in 2005. I still had 3 goldens at the time, hence the name 3 goldens. Since joining, this forum has helped me thru the deaths of 4 goldens and 2 Pyrenees. Has been a life savor. Please come and post pictures and tell us more of your sweet boy. It helps becasue we all love our dogs so much and I think just about everyone here has been thru this and totally understands and feels for you. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Argon. If you would like his name added to The Rainbow Bridge List please let me know the date of his passing and I will add him. Once again so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lespreludes (Mar 8, 2019)

Yes. I do feel as if Argon and my husband are reunited once again, and he will take care of his beloved dog again. I had a dream about Atgon last night driving with me. I am grateful for all the years we had together. Still, I miss him terribly, as I know everyone here missed their treasured golden.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are among friends here.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Argon. I know the pain.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Ouch! I know exactly how you're feeling right now. The pain and feelings of loss we experience when we lose a beloved pet are so real. As hard as it is, try and focus on all the wonderful years you and your husband had with Argon. You mentioned in one of your replies that you feel Argon and your husband have been reunited again. Isn't that a wonderful thought? Think about how happy your husband must be to once again have his beautiful ole pal by his side. :smile2: 

I promise the pain will ease with time. The wonderful memories you have of Argon and your husband will be with you forever. God Bless!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet Argon. We all understand your pain and our hearts go out to you.


----------



## Pddcva (Sep 9, 2017)

Swisshywagga,

Could you please put on the list my Rennie, who passed on January 22, 2019 after nearly 14 wonderful years with me. I miss him so much but feel better than I did six weeks ago and am looking forward to a new golden in my life in the coming months. Thank you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Pddcva said:


> Swisshywagga,
> 
> Could you please put on the list my Rennie, who passed on January 22, 2019 after nearly 14 wonderful years with me. I miss him so much but feel better than I did six weeks ago and am looking forward to a new golden in my life in the coming months. Thank you.


I am sorry for your loss of Rennie. There never seems to be enough time with these beautiful pups. Can't wait for you to start a thread for your new pup. Rest In Peace sweet Rennie.


----------



## Pddcva (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you, Lynne. And so sorry, lespreludes.

I have so many fond memories of Rennie, the wonder dog. Since I’ve recently been filling out puppy questionnaires and so have been answering questions about training, one stands out. The only formal training he had was a neighbor who came over one afternoon to show me how to use a clicker and my use of the clicker for a few weeks after that. But I swear that dog would do things that I asked him to do even though I never trained him to do them. He was so eager to please that he seemed to intuit what was going on in my mind. He came from Sunkota, Cathy Story. I’m forever in her debt for bringing this spectacular companion into my life and that of my spouse.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Pddcva said:


> Swisshywagga,
> 
> Could you please put on the list my Rennie, who passed on January 22, 2019 after nearly 14 wonderful years with me. I miss him so much but feel better than I did six weeks ago and am looking forward to a new golden in my life in the coming months. Thank you.


I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Rennie, I have added his name to the Rainbow Bridge List. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Maxwells Mom (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, I just joined this site yesterday. I lost my Golden boy Sunny 4 months ago. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## lespreludes (Mar 8, 2019)

Today is day 3 without Argon. I have been dreaming about him. Although he was my husbands dog, he passed when Argon was 2. Argon has been my treasure, protector, love and joy. I am truly loss without him, but knew his death was coming, so I am grateful for all the time I had with him. Please put his name on the list. Thank you. Thank you for all the kindness.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

lespreludes said:


> Today is day 3 without Argon. I have been dreaming about him. Although he was my husbands dog, he passed when Argon was 2. Argon has been my treasure, protector, love and joy. I am truly loss without him, but knew his death was coming, so I am grateful for all the time I had with him. Please put his name on the list. Thank you. Thank you for all the kindness.


If you would kindly let me know the date of his passing I'll add your precious boy to the list. I'm in the UK and with the difference in posting times I didn't want to get the date wrong.


----------



## lespreludes (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you. Argon passed on March 6, 2019. Where will his name appear?


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

lespreludes - I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your sweet Argon had a wonderful life with you. You are in the right place for support through this difficult time. We all understand the grief and sadness you are going through. I am sure he is with your husband right now. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## truckinguy (Aug 19, 2017)

Sorry. It's real tough to deal with. Such a huge hole left in our hearts. I lost my Pemi 6 weeks ago after 13 1/2 yrs. We were lucky and found a sweet gal a week later from friends. That filled or at least took us out of heavy grief being we had no time to do other wise. Huge difference from an ole lazy one to a full of pee and vinegar. ha. Still miss my Pemi always. Pic of our new sweety.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

lespreludes said:


> Thank you. Argon passed on March 6, 2019. Where will his name appear?


Here is the link to the The 2019 Rainbow Bridge List :-
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...rly-list/504864-2019-rainbow-bridge-list.html

I have added Argon, run free and rest in peace sweet boy x


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. I can tell Argon was greatly loved. Praying you find comfort in your sweet memories of your sweet baby.


----------



## lespreludes (Mar 8, 2019)

Today is day 12 since I lost my treasure, Argon. I ordered a photo book, and a wall picture which came today. My friends at exercise class tell me to stay busy, but it is difficult. When I come into the house, I expect Argon to be sitting behind the door, or to come seek me out. Even in the end when he was deteriorating and walking was difficult, he would drag himself to where I was sitting to be next to me. He could not walk up the stairs, so I slept in the couch downstairs for two months to be next to him. Since I lost my husband and now his dog, I feel such sadness. I picked up his ashes, made a memorial, but it is not the same as him not being here. I was supposed to go to a book club tonight, and just am unable to do it. So many ups and downs. Do you have a memorial for your loving Golden’s? Would you mind posting them? Thanks for listening.


----------



## lespreludes (Mar 8, 2019)

This morning, i am feeling a little better. Less emotional. Yesterday, day 12 without Argon was difficult, probably because the photo book, and picture came of him. He was such a great dog, and was my rock, so devoted and loving after loosing my husband years ago. Still, I miss him dearly, and expect those intense emotions to spring forward again.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Dogs take up such a large part of our houses and our hearts, don't they? When my dog had to stay at the vet for 3 nights it was so sad having him away, even if we knew that he'd be alright and coming back soon. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lespreludes (Mar 8, 2019)

Today, 4/6/19, is one month since I lost my beautiful boy Argon. His sweetness, and life he gave me are coming into my memory now. I am still sad he is not here, and cry for him, and feel that by euthanasia, it’s te recommendation of his vet, I gave him a gift to be at peace and not suffer. Still, I do not feel ready for another dog, and will take that one day at a time. I have a memorial in the house to him, and a couple of rock memorials outside. I miss him dearly, my treasure, Argon.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hang in there. It will get better. You will know when or if you are ready for another.


----------



## Jenno222 (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m sorry to hear about your loss. We lost our beloved Rusty last month to cancer. It was heartbreaking for my wife and I. Before we knew what was wrong he had developed stage 4 cancer. It was just terrible. Only 10 years old.


----------



## amyb (Feb 22, 2019)

I feel your pain, and am right with you. I lost my boy Buddy a month and a half ago (2/21/19). I cried on my way to work today, and tear up whenever I think about him. It's gotten better, but I think mainly because I try not to think about it. I'm not sure when it'll get better, or when and if I'll be able to get another dog, but hopefully we'll both get better in time. We were blessed to have such beautiful, loving dogs in our lives, that's for sure.


----------



## mgarofano (Feb 18, 2019)

I had to put down my 11 year old Abby on February 15. Liver disease and anemia took her away. I still talk and sing to her, it comforts me. Now that it's spring, she would have been outside laying on the lawn while I cleaned the yard. She loved being outside, just laying on the grass watching me do whatever I was up to. It's only been 9 weeks and it doesn't hurt any less than the day I took her to the vet. It's awful so all you can do is hold on to those special memories and remember the good days when she could still run after the ball, climb the stairs, get up on the couch or our bed and loved going for rides in the car.


----------



## Casco (Jan 21, 2019)

I lost my Buddy in November, very similarly -- he was healthy and happy, running around on my friend's farm in the morning, a night of seizures followed by a cancer diagnosis, and gone within the week by euthanasia. It's so very hard and so shocking, even when we know our dogs are old. I went to open up our house in Maine this past weekend, and seeing his water dish where I had carefully left it in the fall, without it even occurring to me that he would be gone within a month, was like taking a bullet to the chest.

Your boy's picture makes me smile. When you are ready to do it again, you'll know. I'm looking at my new goofball, Huckleberry right now. I don't have the depth of relationship with him that I've had with past dogs, but I know that will come with time. And then someday, I'll look back at when he was this age, and wish that I'd savored his sweet puppy goofiness even more.


----------

